# Mental Disorder/Illness



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering how many of you had a mental disorder/illness such as schizo, OCD, paranoia, autism, etc. There are 3 options, Confirmed means that a doctor or psychiatrist or the like. Speculated means that you think that you might have one or more. No means that to the best of your knowledge, you don't have one. You don't have to post what it is, and this poll isn't public, but if you would like to contribute, please do.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 9, 2009)

I sure hope not.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

I always subconciously bite the cap-ring-thing off and peel the wrapper off coke bottles. I mean always.

Does that count as some kind of OCD?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does this count?


----------



## Escher (Dec 9, 2009)

The Autistic Spectrum Disorder is extremely wide, to such an extent that there are people diagnosable that you wouldn't even consider autistic 'irl' 
Should Asperger's Syndrome be counted?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Does this count?



I would probably count it as one.



Musli4brekkies said:


> I always subconciously bite the cap-ring-thing off and peel the wrapper off coke bottles. I mean always.
> 
> Does that count as some kind of OCD?



Um, depends. If you have other characteristics of OCD I would say speculated, unless you've had some one talk with you about it and confirm it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure that you guys know that this is supposed to be a serious thread, and I hope people don't get defensive or flamed. Just wanted to put that out there before it happens.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 9, 2009)

from what ive been told im supposed to have autism


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count?
> ...



Then yes.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Now that I think about it, a lot of us cubers probably have some sort of mental disorder or illness.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



The poll disagrees with you, but I had expected it to be about 60/40 in favor of "no."

EDIT: Also, I just read the wiki on AS, and about half of it sounds pretty descriptive of me. I am intrigued.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I think about it, a lot of us cubers probably have some sort of mental disorder or illness.
> ...



I meant in comparison to non-cubers.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 9, 2009)

Weird thought: What if some of us vote for "no" because they do not want to tell anyone that they have a mental disorder/illness, because of their mental disorder/illness?

I haven't voted


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Weird thought: What if some of us vote for "no" because they do not want to tell anyone that they have a mental disorder/illness, because of their mental disorder/illness?
> 
> I haven't voted



It's non-public.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Weird thought: What if some of us vote for "no" because they do not want to tell anyone that they have a mental disorder/illness, because of their mental disorder/illness?





miniGOINGS said:


> You don't have to post what it is, and this poll isn't public, but if you would like to contribute, please do.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah never mind, just a stupid thought then, I guess...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ah never mind, just a stupid thought then, I guess...



I dissagree. I like to hope that nothing in this thread is viewed as stupid or anything like that.


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think I have an illness. although me getting easily attached to fictional characters, and/or fictional things making me so emotional could be a problem. Maybe I'm just sensitive though? I probably should've voted speculation, but I voted no before thinking about it.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 9, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> from what ive been told im supposed to have autism



Do you mean that people tell you that you have autism, or that you have read about it and some of the characteristics fit you.

You don't seem to be autistic, judging by your YT videos, but I can't be sure, I'm not a doctor


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> I don't think I have an illness. although me getting easily attached to fictional characters, and/or fictional things making me so emotional could be a problem. Maybe I'm just sensitive though? I probably should've voted speculation, but I voted no before thinking about it.



I would say that voting no was the right option for you at this time. You may be obsessive in some ways, but that in itself is not a disorder to my knowledge.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 9, 2009)

i am pretty sure (and i hope) i dont, but some characteristics of ADD fits me.... weird .


----------



## Weston (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think that these kind of disorders can be "confirmed."
They are just a bunch of symptoms that some people might express and some people call autism or OCD or whatever. In other words, hese disorders are dependent on the presence of the symptoms. You can't really confirm it.


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

Is making noises without thinking about doing them a disorder or mental illness?


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

I voted yes. I've been medically diagnosed with chronic depression, and also some minor paranoia.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

desertbear said:


> I voted yes. I've been medically diagnosed with chronic depression, and also some minor paranoia.



If you wouldn't mind, could you possibly describe what the paranoia you experience is like? If you want it could be in a PM.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

I have no trouble discussing it in a forum. It's just the way I was born. To describe paranoia, at least mine, it's constant strong anxiety about things which you really have no knowledge/reason to be afraid of. 

To be more specific, people usually associate this with something like the government, religion, or conspiracy. For me, it's more of mental instability/psychosis. I've never really been afraid of death, I guess depression as a child does that to you, but I am afraid of losing all mental capability; becoming a vegetable or a sociopath or something of the sort. So when my depression gets the worst in winter, I start to hear voices, hallucinate, and get up and do things in the middle of the night I can't recall (not exactly sleepwalking, because I'm apparently conscious and rational at the time). So my paranoia leads me to nights of insomnia, and doing strange things like trying to listen to my iPod all day so I won't hear anything else. Apparently the paranoia is what originally started my brain to black out things I don't want to remember. Everything seems kind of surreal when it's the worst, like everything you do is a dream. It's especially hard for me to trust people as friends, and when I do I have serious fears of losing them and terrible things happening. Also, I guess the classic definition of "you believe everyone's out to get you" is the best way to describe it. You take the littlest things about people and irrationally tell yourself that because they did something, they'll hate you or hurt you. It's also hard to hear what people say, or rather, actually take it in. I find myself replacing entire conversations with people I had in real life with made up versions filled with hatred and anger.

It's weird, but it's also probably why I had such a strong initial attraction to cubing. It took all of my focus, and I listened for each and every click of a move, which I found to be relaxing.


----------



## Parity (Dec 9, 2009)

desertbear said:


> I have no trouble discussing it in a forum. It's just the way I was born. To describe paranoia, at least mine, it's constant strong anxiety about things which you really have no knowledge/reason to be afraid of.
> 
> To be more specific, people usually associate this with something like the government, religion, or conspiracy. For me, it's more of mental instability/psychosis. I've never really been afraid of death, I guess depression as a child does that to you, but I am afraid of losing all mental capability; becoming a vegetable or a sociopath or something of the sort. So when my depression gets the worst in winter, I start to hear voices, hallucinate, and get up and do things in the middle of the night I can't recall (not exactly sleepwalking, because I'm apparently conscious and rational at the time). So my paranoia leads me to nights of insomnia, and doing strange things like trying to listen to my iPod all day so I won't hear anything else. Apparently the paranoia is what originally started my brain to black out things I don't want to remember. Everything seems kind of surreal when it's the worst, like everything you do is a dream. It's especially hard for me to trust people as friends, and when I do I have serious fears of losing them and terrible things happening. Also, I guess the classic definition of "you believe everyone's out to get you" is the best way to describe it. You take the littlest things about people and irrationally tell yourself that because they did something, they'll hate you or hurt you. It's also hard to hear what people say, or rather, actually take it in. I find myself replacing entire conversations with people I had in real life with made up versions filled with hatred and anger.
> 
> It's weird, but it's also probably why I had such a strong initial attraction to cubing. It took all of my focus, and I listened for each and every click of a move, which I found to be relaxing.



Ever since the "Jessica lunsford act" I have been scared to death.
I haven't had a good dream ever since then.I hear voices everynight and can't stand it.
My mom actually had to sit with me in my room so I could go to sleep.Until I saw about 12.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

So depression counts then? I voted yes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

i have the Assburger Syndrome


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 9, 2009)

I developed social anxiety disorder about halfway through high school, and that led to cyclothymia.
Anytime I need to go to a big social event (like a competition xD), I take medication that makes me social enough to talk to people


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> social anxiety disorder



After reading the wiki article on it, I'm about 97% sure that I suffer from this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 9, 2009)

Do any of these count? http://www.cracked.com/article_17522_6-new-personality-disorders-caused-by-internet.html

Although the article is written in a humorous tone, I think it actually makes some good points.


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Do any of these count? http://www.cracked.com/article_17522_6-new-personality-disorders-caused-by-internet.html
> 
> Although the article is written in a humorous tone, I think it actually makes some good points.



This guys face caues mixed feelings of anger, and lulz'. I wanted to ppunch his nose in. Then I lol'd. Whats wrong with me omg.


Spoiler



This guy.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 9, 2009)

I have alwas been very shy and withdrawn person. 

And I'm hopless at real time and fast complex pattern reconisition too. I don't know if this is due to mild autism, aspergers or dsylexica or not. No follow up was ever done on me after my 2/10 score in the Raven's progressive matrices test in the early 1990's.

I was hopless at any ball sport (ie throwing/catching/passing a ball to a fast moving target) while at school.

And I can't read complex books and novels well too. I failed Year 11 (11th grade english in the USA badly with a D average).

In 2010, I'll visit university libraries alot to find out more on these subjects and their implications for me. To get to sub 30 on a 3x3x3, I'll need too!


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> EDIT: Also, I just read the wiki on AS, and about half of it sounds pretty descriptive of me. I am intrigued.





JTW2007 said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > social anxiety disorder
> ...



Be very careful about self-diagnosis of mental disorders. You do not suffer from this disorder - if you did you would already know about it. 

And for everyone else: To be diagnosed with a mental disorder, the problem _must interfere with normal functioning_. If you get by day to day then you do not have a mental disorder. For example, you might have social phobias, but if you are never in a social situation and you do not want to be (as in, the fear is not the thing preventing you from being sociable) then you will not be diagnosed with a social phobia.
I could easily get myself diagnosed with many mental disorders; it's not difficult to convince a psychologist that you have a mental disorder. The problem is then the fact that they will want to treat you for it whether you want the "problem" treated or not.


----------



## (R) (Dec 10, 2009)

people at school have surmised me as a sociopath and I believe I might be, I am not about to kill anyone though, hopefully.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 10, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > from what ive been told im supposed to have autism
> ...


a bit of both

and autism is a very specialized disorder theres nothing standard so its hard to tell


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> To be diagnosed with a mental disorder, the problem _must interfere with normal functioning_.



I would say that "normal functioning" is a sufficiently broad category to be of little use. Would you please define "normal"?



Dene said:


> If you get by day to day then you do not have a mental disorder. For example, you might have social phobias, but if you are never in a social situation and you do not want to be (as in, the fear is not the thing preventing you from being sociable) then you will not be diagnosed with a social phobia.



This adds to my confusion. My social phobia prevents me from being sociable, yet you have already stated that I do not suffer from the aforementioned disorder.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 10, 2009)

i have nightmares of ibrahim...really..
my heart feels like it drops and i have this overwhelming dark feeling, like im being swallowed. i dont know what im thinking but i think its because he is always just a little better than me. i was going to tell him but i didnt.

its the most frustrating thing ive ever felt, i get so damn jealous that i cant even function!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

i have the "must-get-all-six-sides-perfect-tension syndrome"


----------



## Carrot (Dec 10, 2009)

I got "Pervasive Developmental Disorder-Non Otherwise Specified (PDD-NOS)" confirmed 1½-2 years ago 

I still don't get what it is


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

Edward said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of these count? http://www.cracked.com/article_17522_6-new-personality-disorders-caused-by-internet.html
> ...



I AGREE! I felt the same way. Do you get emotional (like teary-eyed) listening to music as well?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have suffered from a lot of depression in the past and still have problems with it from time to time.

Also, I work in a mental illness drop-in center, so I deal a lot with this subject and find it very interesting


----------



## Carrot (Dec 10, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



wtf!?!? I just felt like I wanted to see a dancing fish :fp and that's not normal for me  I normal think of cake =D


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

Odder said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



ARGH i want cake now... and now all I can think of is that stupid bass fish thing that wiggles and sings.


----------



## whoIam (Dec 10, 2009)

test 123


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

whoIam said:


> test 123



I want a cube that does that when I solve it.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 10, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> whoIam said:
> 
> 
> > test 123
> ...



ehh... there is nothing that pops into my head when seeing that picture... only a word... and it's even misspelled :fp (btw, it's "fingerzzzzzzz...."


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

If depression and OCD count, then definitely.


----------



## luke1984 (Dec 10, 2009)

Probably Asperger's syndrome, not sure though.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > To be diagnosed with a mental disorder, the problem _must interfere with normal functioning_.
> ...



You're indeed right, it is difficult to define normal. What it usually means is that you literally do not function in the real world. In the case of a social phobia, to get yourself diagnosed your problem would have to be to the extent that it was stopping you from living your life, or even to the extreme where you refuse to leave your own house out of the fear of being in a social situation.
Even if you mainly keep to yourself, if you still manage to get to school, go to work, go shopping or whatever, you are obviously functioning well enough to be considered "normal". 

The really important question is whether you want to be sociable or not. It is indeed perfectly normal to be introverted. I myself am extremely introverted. For sure, my social anxieties prevent me from ever starting a conversation with someone I don't know. But I don't care as I have no desire to start a conversation with some random dude in the first place (Dene would much rather listen to his music). It may have been the social anxieties that caused me to be introverted, but that doesn't matter anymore.

If you do want to be sociable, but you are too scared, then you could probably get yourself treatment for the problem. However the treatment would probably just consist of some dude making you be sociable against your will until the point where it didn't bother you anymore (simple habituation, basically). You could quite easily treat yourself for this (and save yourself a major hassle, as well as a lot of money).


----------



## Stini (Dec 11, 2009)

deleted


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> I myself am extremely introverted. For sure, my social anxieties prevent me from ever starting a conversation with someone I don't know. But I don't care as I have no desire to start a conversation with some random dude in the first place (Dene would much rather listen to his music).



I'm very extroverted and love meeting new people and finding out about people and learning stuff and generally am quite friendly and will easily walk up to a stranger and start a conversation..
I am wondering, if someone came up to you and started a convo would you be annoyed/angry/nervous/scared or what?! I kinda wanna find out more about social phobias and anxieties 'cause I don't wanna annoy anyone or make them feel uncomfortable by my uhh.. outgoingness.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I myself am extremely introverted. For sure, my social anxieties prevent me from ever starting a conversation with someone I don't know. But I don't care as I have no desire to start a conversation with some random dude in the first place (Dene would much rather listen to his music).
> ...


I think I'm similar to that. I'm not afraid to start conversations, but I'm also cautious as to prevent people not liking me. Sometimes I cube in public just to try and start a conversation with someone.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 11, 2009)

I am totally extroverted, but rather when I'm around people who I already know. I also enjoy meeting new people but first contact sometimes is pretty hard ^^ In that relation I am a bit sociophobic  I've never been called a nerd or freak or sociopath by a person who knows me; except for fun 



Musli4brekkies said:


> Sometimes I cube in public just to try and start a conversation with someone.


+1


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just your average idiot who, if society cared to examine him, would no doubt be classified as having some or other mental disorder.

I also like to speak of him in the third person -- he likes that... I mean, I like that. Whatever.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I'm just your average idiot who, if society cared to examine him, would no doubt be classified as having some or other mental disorder.
> 
> I also like to speak of him in the third person -- he likes that... I mean, I like that. Whatever.


I know how he feels.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> I am wondering, if someone came up to you and started a convo would you be annoyed/angry/nervous/scared or what?! I kinda wanna find out more about social phobias and anxieties 'cause I don't wanna annoy anyone or make them feel uncomfortable by my uhh.. outgoingness.



It would depend on the situation, the mood I'm in, and what the person wanted to talk about.
For example, one time at the skating rink one of the regulars gave me some skating advice. I had seen him there dozens of times and had spent a lot of time watching him and learning from observation, so he wasn't a total stranger. At that time I was quite happy to take his advice.
Another time I was at uni, and I had just had a tutorial for a philosophy class (a tutorial is time spent out of lecture time where smaller groups in the class get together and discuss the lectures). There was a guy who had a similar opinion to mine, and he started talking to me on the way out. At that time I had just spent an hour in discussion and didn't really feel like talking anymore.
Another time I was at the rink at a day session. Most people are at work or school, so often I get the place to myself. There were two girls there (15~) whom I vaguely recognised from the Friday night sessions (no idea why they weren't in school). I was just minding my own business in a far corner (listening to my headphones as always) and then they came over, said "hi" and asked for some skating advice. I'm not exactly an expert so they really had no business in asking me for help. That was pretty annoying.

I could go on for a while; the rare social exchanges that I have tend to stick out negatively in my memory.

So to your suggestions: Annoyed - sometimes. Angry - I don't get angry, but that's just me. Nervous - I don't see why I would get nervous, unless it was some pretty girl in one of my classes asking me out, which has never happened so I can't give a certain answer. Scared - Same as 3. I guess.

I think for me, most of the time I just don't feel like opening my mouth or actively listen to someone. I often go for many hours without talking to anyone but myself, even at work when there are people around me that I know. I am really much happier in my own head, preferably listening to music (DEATH METAL).

As I already mentioned, I'm more introverted than anything else these days. I can talk to people if they talk to me first (even if I'm not in the mood). But I simply cannot start a conversation with someone I don't know. Even if I see the same person several times a day every day for 3 years (like I have for the past 3 years at uni) I still couldn't just start talking to them as if we were best buddies. I _could_, however, if they started talking to me first. But yet again, only if I was in the mood.

Another essay post >_> . I tried to shorten it... honestly  .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> I think for me, most of the time I just don't feel like opening my mouth or actively listen to someone. I often go for many hours without talking to anyone but myself, even at work when there are people around me that I know. I am really much happier in my own head, preferably listening to music.



I have been finding myself more and more going to this, and I've personally noticed that the span of time that I've been accelerating my distance from others is the same span of time that I've noticed myself getting more and more depressed, to the point that I lack sleep, when I do sleep, it's never of any good quality, and I always feel sick and fatigued. 

I've gotten to the point where I feel that, to be happy at all, I need to push myself into social situations in which I do not like, as to not fall deeper into this realm. I've also, however, noticed that in this span of time, I've been expanding the depth of my thoughts, and actually think of ideas much more nowadays than people or events, which I personally believe to be a good thing. 

Now I need to make a decision; either fall deeper into this rabbit hole, or push myself to stay far away from Wonderland, and force myself into social awkwardness.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> am really much happier in my own head, preferably listening to music (DEATH METAL).


This. Death metal, but also The Beatles.  Makes for some nice contrast.

I get annoyed when strangers talk to me. Especially when I'm listen to music. I was returning forgotten textbooks to school on Monday, and as I was sitting at the bus-stop, an old lady told me that it was cold that day. No it wasn't, it's summer. A few months ago, I was getting off the bus, and this old guy (who seemed a little crazy) mumbled something about umbrellas to me, so I was like, "yeah..."

I also get annoyed when people are talking to me and they over-explain things. This year, when I told my maths teacher that I'd finished the entire maths course (year 10) in about 4 months, he explained (for 20 minutes) that he didn't want me doing year 11 maths because it would be 'too hard', and that I should do everything again. He wasn't a very good teacher. He spent an entire week of lessons explaining sine, cosine and tangent to the class. And when he told us to draw a sine graph, he told me off because I drew it in radians. 

My grandmother will start talking to a complete stranger in the supermarket, and 2 minutes later will be showing them pictures of her family! My grandfather, on the other hand, hates talking to people for too long.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 12, 2009)

aronpm said:


> I get annoyed when strangers talk to me. Especially when I'm listen to music. I was returning forgotten textbooks to school on Monday, and as I was sitting at the bus-stop, an old lady told me that it was cold that day. No it wasn't, it's summer. A few months ago, I was getting off the bus, and this old guy (who seemed a little crazy) mumbled something about umbrellas to me, so I was like, "yeah..."



I think often random people will start conversation if they feel the situation is awkward.. to kinda release a bit of tension. For example, sitting at the bus stop, I think they are just being friendly and although you find it annoying we all have to be tolerant and realise they have good intentions.
Also, old people may not realise you're listening to music.. or know what headphones are!


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2009)

OCD, Tourettes, Slight autism, Sensory issues, Asthma, Sleep Talking... Probably more. Confirmed.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> OCD, Tourettes, Slight autism, Sensory issues, Asthma, *Sleep Talking*... Probably more. Confirmed.



That's a disorder/illness? If so, I have it (family is always telling me how I shout about stuff in my sleep)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Asthma is not a mental disorder. Not even once.


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 12, 2009)

I have severe acute insomnia. It is Friday and I have slept for 4 hours total this week

Probably Asperger's too, but that one is speculated


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> OCD, Tourettes, Slight autism, Sensory issues, Asthma, Sleep Talking... Probably more. Confirmed.



Asthma is not a mental anything, it's kind of like snoring, sleep talking is not an illness or disorder.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I think for me, most of the time I just don't feel like opening my mouth or actively listen to someone. I often go for many hours without talking to anyone but myself, even at work when there are people around me that I know. I am really much happier in my own head, preferably listening to music.
> ...



I don't see why you would need to be in a social situation to be happy. However it might just be that you need yet to learn to be happy alone.
I am the same as far as sleep goes, but you will get used to that as well. I'm fine after a good 4 hours of sleep these days. You just need to learn to stay in bed for a good 8 hours at least so that your body still gets the rest it needs. Plenty of time for thinking  . 
As for the depression; you just have to learn to accept who you are. Know everything about yourself, and then when you think "man I suck at this" you can just reply "well I already knew that". It'll keep the depression away.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 12, 2009)

Does frequent sleep paralysis count?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't see why you would need to be in a social situation to be happy. However, it might just be that you need yet to learn to be happy alone.


Yeah. That's the hard part.


Dene said:


> I am the same as far as sleep goes, but you will get used to that as well. I'm fine after a good 4 hours of sleep these days. You just need to learn to stay in bed for a good 8 hours at least so that your body still gets the rest it needs. Plenty of time for thinking  .


The problem is, this is my nightly situation:
Go to bed at 9:45 (bedtime according to 'rents)
Listen to music until 10:30.
Attempt to sleep.
Fall asleep at 1.
Get up at 5.
Lay in bed until 6, not wanting to ever get up, or deal with anything, feeling tired and sick.



Dene said:


> As for the depression; you just have to learn to accept who you are. Know everything about yourself, and then when you think "man I suck at this" you can just reply "well I already knew that". It'll keep the depression away.


I'll attempt this.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> The problem is, this is my nightly situation:
> Go to bed at 9:45 (bedtime according to 'rents)
> Listen to music until 10:30.
> Attempt to sleep.
> ...



This is not too dis-similar to my sleeping patterns. At the moment my sleep schedule is a bit off because I'm working full time and work late.
When I'm at school I try to go to bed about 10. I read for 30-60 mins. Then I try to get to sleep for about an hour on average (sometimes 2 hours, on bad nights).
I usually don't sleep for more than 3 hours at a time. I tend to wake up first around 2:30 (lie awake for a bit). Then around 5:30 (put on blindfold for when it gets light and lie around again). Then when my Mum gets up at 7 (I'm generally a very light sleeper; she doesn't even make much noise). Sometimes I don't get back off at this point, but if I do then maybe another hour or two. Because my schedule is different from day-to-day, sometimes I can stay in bed for a long time, other times my alarm goes off and that's that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you (Dene) feel tired on a day-to-day basis, to the extent that it affects your work ethic and daily routines? If it's just a matter of 'getting used to it,' then I guess all I can do is wait, but I really would like to get as much sleep as possible, as I feel that it hinders my activities and want to do anything very much. I feel as though I'm too tired to want to do anything.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2009)

Occasionally I have down times. Especially at uni, when waiting for lectures I often put my head in my arms and rest. But I've always been full of energy my whole life; I can't help it. It's been a long time since my sleeping problems started so I can't remember all that well, but I did spend a lot of time sleeping through my final year at high school. But that was more from boredom than fatigue. 
Unfortunately, teenagers and young adults need more sleep than at any other stage during life (I'm not going to find evidence for that claim). Some people are able to crash at night and get a good nights sleep. For those of us that can't, we just have to deal with lack of sleep. Fortunately for myself, as I said, I am full of energy at all times so I get by. Although, the excess energy might actually be the cause of my sleeping problems in the first place. I find I sleep a lot better if I kill myself during the day.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward said:


> I don't think I have an illness. although me getting easily attached to fictional characters, and/or fictional things making me so emotional could be a problem. Maybe I'm just sensitive though? I probably should've voted speculation, but I voted no before thinking about it.



I sometimes get that problem with books I really, really enjoy. I don't think it's something to call it speculated though. Many of my friends also find themselves dreaming about fictional characters.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 13, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have an illness. although me getting easily attached to fictional characters, and/or fictional things making me so emotional could be a problem. Maybe I'm just sensitive though? I probably should've voted speculation, but I voted no before thinking about it.
> ...



Yea, most people under 20 that I know have done that every once and a while.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Yup. For a specific example, I used to literally dream I was in the brilliant, magical, nice, extravagant, beautiful, FREAKING AWESOME wizarding wold of Harry Potter. I'd dream I'd enter the school and walk around. Strange thing was, it felt _so_ real. Other books included Pendragon, Series of Unfortunate Events (first books that I had dreams with at the age of 6 or 7), and The Inheritance Cycle (which i still dream about occasionally).

Funny thing is, these book dreams are the most real dreams I ever get. I feel things with real texture and I can get hurt, thought I never die. Also, my book dreams and dreams from far back before I can remember are the ones I remember best =p


----------



## V-te (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, I tried, but I couldn't do it. I'm back! =)

Nice thread mini. Lol.

Well I'm speculated to have ADHD and/ or be a manic depressive. 

I may also have Insomnia. I go to bed at 2 AM, and Wake up at 6 during the weekday, but on the weekend I go to sleep at 4 am and wake up at 2 pm.... Grr... All I have to say is that school kills. By the way, I'm not schizo.. =p


----------



## Lofty (Dec 15, 2009)

Dene you need to come to Florida so I can make you more social lol. I enjoy skating too. I remember when you were in the US and almost started to get social... I see you stopped that.  
Thats bad coming from me who rarely leaves his room on saturdays and can go days without really having any conversations with people "irl".


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

Na like, at comps I didn't have a choice because I was relying on other people for housing and transport. When I get back to the states I will be able to manage those sort of things by myself. No need for social anymore.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dene said:


> Na like, at comps I didn't have a choice because I was relying on other people for housing and transport. When I get back to the states I will be able to manage those sort of things by myself. No need for social anymore.



That's the spirit! 
Come to Nats!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 15, 2009)

V-te said:


> Nice thread mini. Lol.



Haha, I was reading my sig and was like "I wonder..."


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

Sometimes I spend 5 minutes looking for the remote just to realize that it was on my hand.
Besides that... nope


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 21, 2009)

When I'm on the computer I reload all of my bookmarks every few minutes, sometimes every few seconds, even when I know it's impossible for there to be any updates.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 21, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Sometimes I spend 5 minutes looking for the remote just to realize that it was on my hand.
> Besides that... nope



off-topic: how many of you will look around the entire house for the remote, instead of just changing the TV channel?


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I spend 5 minutes looking for the remote just to realize that it was on my hand.
> ...



When you're hooked up to cable, most cable boxes (from comcast) don't have buttons. You NEED the remote.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

How many people are smart enough to just leave their remotes on a coffee table?


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

Im a sociopath
EDIT: also known as psychopath


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 21, 2009)

(R) said:


> Im a sociopath



ILLUMINATI, THE DEVIL, RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

I honestly dont find that funny
Then again I don't find anything very funny


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

I do not have Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.
Please stop calling it OCD because abbreviations bother me.

I have some OCD type stuff but none confirmed. I can't stand certain closing only closing one at eye at a time because it feels like I'm not balanced. lol but it's true.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 21, 2009)

(R) said:


> I honestly dont find that funny
> Then again I don't find anything very funny


lol, well its more of an inside joke between me, and me...

theres this sect of kids at my school who swear the Illuminati are a bunch of Satan worshipers, and drink goats blood


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh... still don't get it but oh...


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1013712/sociopath_vs_psychopath_there_is_a.html


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

interesting... i was told they were the same thing, this just means im a sociopath... whew. kind of


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, that's a relief.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes it is and let me make an announcement, this thread with the help of mini goings has helped me to decide, Im not going to hide, hello world I'm a sociopat and You can ban me or flame me or send messages because I don't care being a sociopath, I dont think that I should hide what I am


----------



## V-te (Dec 21, 2009)

What do you call it when you're obsessed with a girl?


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> What do you call it when you're obsessed with a girl?



Teenager syndrome. (lol)


----------



## V-te (Dec 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call it when you're obsessed with a girl?
> ...



Lol. But this started way before puberty hit, and I believe it is bound to continue even after high school ends.... That's bad...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Same girl?


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> When I grew up I began to do different things, like, as we were driving around in the car or I was on a bus or something, every time we passed another car I would lift my toes or my fingers up as it passed, nothing significant. I also used to do everything in sets of 6's.
> As time progressed, it became more than cars, anything metal. Some days it would be stuff that was wooden, trees, telephone masts, things like that.
> I still do it sub-consciously a lot of the time and then I realize what I'm doing. I still do things in sets but I've got it down to 4's. When I'm walking along the pavement I will step on 3 of the same paving slabs as I am walking along, if I miss a step, I go back and step on it again. When I'm not walking on pavement, maybe a grass field or something, if I feel that I have put more of a side of my foot on the ground I will have to compensate for this and on the next step, I try to even it out by putting more weight on the other side of my foot. This often makes me feel annoyed and wound up and I can sometimes become aggressive as I never feel that I walked properly or stepped correctly.
> I also sub-consciously tense my back and feet without realizing and then I realize and have to relax. This repeats, I realize and relax.
> My OCD has become worst over time in some aspects. I used to have a thing about physical contact and I still get very paranoid about people I don't know touching me in anyway, be it, them bumping into me or something without any intent to them trying to hug me and stuff. This made me very anti-social. I'd stay in my room all day.



I find this quite interesting, I have had some of the same tendencies in the past. I remember I always used to have to balance something out. For example, if I did a small cough followed by a bigger cough, I would have to do a big cough and then a small cough again, to kind of "bring it back to zero" in a way. The same principle applied to many things. I always just thought of it as a bad habit rather than OCD, and I have grown out of it. 
I'm also the same with the touching thing. I can't stand being touched at any time. Often people will put out there hand to your back if you're about to walk into them, and I hate it. I don't blame them if I was about to hit them, but I can't help but hate the feeling of being touched.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> I can't stand being touched at any time. Often people will put out there hand to your back if you're about to walk into them, and I hate it. I don't blame them if I was about to hit them, but I can't help but hate the feeling of being touched.



That's depressing. 

No sneak-attack hugs4u?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> What do you call it when you're obsessed with a girl?


I don't know, but I have this one too....


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stand being touched at any time. Often people will put out there hand to your back if you're about to walk into them, and I hate it. I don't blame them if I was about to hit them, but I can't help but hate the feeling of being touched.
> ...



Fortunately, New Zealanders aren't so big on hugging. I had a few attacks while in the US, but otherwise I'm ok.



UKSpeedCuber said:


> Yeah, I've been angry in school and a teacher has put his hand on my shoulder as he walked past (not in a pervy way...) and I stood up and punched him. :/



Well, violence is never called for. It sounds to me like you have a very short fuse, which as far as I'm concerned is a far bigger problem than OCD or insomnia.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Dec 21, 2009)

Autistic for sure


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I can't stand certain closing only closing one at eye at a time because it feels like I'm not balanced. lol but it's true.



I had that exact problem from 5-7 years old. I also couldn't stand closing a single eye. However, I grew out of it.

I also used to think (and sometimes still today) that everything needs to be in intervals of ten. I'd tap my index finger once on a table, then I'd want to tap it nine more times to get it to ten. Next I realized it wasn't balanced and tap the rest of my fingers 10 times. I still do this quite a lot with my fingers, though it's not a complete urge.



anythingtwisty said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call it when you're obsessed with a girl?
> ...



I believe that's called a crush. It's a very rare and severe condition. I recommend you go find professional help immediately, as a crush can be life threatening.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 21, 2009)

I did a post earlier... but know I realised that all cubers got autism (you know the "more than 1=EVERYONE"-rule.. right?), socio-something... and people talking about OCD x'D

so am I really the only one here with "Pervasive Developmental Disorder-Non Otherwise Specified"?? (yeah, it's a delicously long name ^^)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 21, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stand certain closing only closing one at eye at a time because it feels like I'm not balanced. lol but it's true.
> ...



I do stuff like that too. It all needs to be balanced, but not in intervals of ten.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

(R) said:


> Yes it is and let me make an announcement, this thread with the help of mini goings has helped me to decide, Im not going to hide, hello world I'm a sociopat and You can ban me or flame me or send messages because I don't care being a sociopath, I dont think that I should hide what I am



You're very welcome, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> Well, I can't help it. It's easy for you to say that it isn't called for but I can rarely control my anger.
> Don't say 'stop being a douche, ofcourse you can control it...' I can't.



LOL same here i almost always lose my temper and take a longggggg time to cool down


----------



## Johnny (Jun 23, 2013)

*Why I love cubing*

I have Asperger's. I'm very bright and dedicated but I've never really been good at anything.

Even though my solves are very slow (over 1 minute), I feel like, for the first time in my life, I'm finally good at something. I finally have a hobby that I both enjoy and excel at. 

My times might not be fast but my passion for the cube is huge. I love solving because it liberates me from the expectations placed on me by society that I will fail because of my disability. I love learning new techniques (I know F2L but I suck at it, I'm working on 2 look OLL and PLL). 

My goal with cubing right now is to be sub 1 minute. I only use Rubik's brand and, like I said before, my f2l is slow so it might be hard, but I know I can do it. 

Ultimately, I would like to be a 15 second solver. It would really be delightful to finally master something and to finally be able to impress people with something.


----------



## Frubix (Jun 23, 2013)

I also have Asperger syndrome, I don't want to make you jealous or something, but in my class I was the best in sporting, at gym everyone chose me as first, and I was one of the best in math, it felt good to always win, and be the best in almost everything, but on the other side I wanted something where I wasn't the best in or not even close, then I found cubing(you can read my story about why I began cubing in the thread "Why did YOU start cubing?"), now I finally found something where I can be challenged in, and I get to share this hobby with other people, and that's why cubing makes me happy.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 23, 2013)

Frubix said:


> I also have Asperger syndrome, I don't want to make you jealous or something, but in my class I was the best in sporting, at gym everyone chose me as first, and I was one of the best in math, it felt good to always win, and be the best in almost everything, but on the other side I wanted something where I wasn't the best in or not even close, then I found cubing(you can read my story about why I began cubing in the thread "Why did YOU start cubing?"), now I finally found something where I can be challenged in, and I get to share this hobby with other people, and that's why cubing makes me happy.



Yeah, thanks. That was really considerate of you.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 23, 2013)

Johnny said:


> I have Asperger's. I'm very bright and dedicated but I've never really been good at anything.
> 
> Even though my solves are very slow (over 1 minute), I feel like, for the first time in my life, I'm finally good at something. I finally have a hobby that I both enjoy and excel at.
> 
> ...



Waddya know, I have AS too. I've been cubing about 2 months and I'm getting frequent sub-30 solves, just by using a better cube (and lube). I excel in Maths too (I'm not the best, but I'm up there). I am (as far as I know) the best at my school in cubing, and I want to get even faster. The thing I like most about cubing is that you don't just get it in minutes. You need to EARN sub-20, and that is what I aim to do.


----------



## Frubix (Jun 23, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Waddya know, I have AS too. I've been cubing about 2 months and I'm getting frequent sub-30 solves, just by using a better cube (and lube). I excel in Maths too (I'm not the best, but I'm up there). I am (as far as I know) the best at my school in cubing, and I want to get even faster. The thing I like most about cubing is that you don't just get it in minutes. You need to EARN sub-20, and that is what I aim to do.



I am also the fastest cuber from my school, the other 2 cubers from my school are girls(cubists), one does it in about 2 minutes, the other one in about 30 seconds and I do it in about 19 seconds


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jun 23, 2013)

Frubix said:


> I am also the fastest cuber from my school, the other 2 cubers from my school are girls(cubists), one does it in about 2 minutes, the other one in about 30 seconds and I do it in about 19 seconds



I solve at around 25-30s depending on the day, and only have a few sub-20 solves, and my mate solves at around 35-40s and has only one sub-30 solves. But he can solve a 4x4 and I can't (cuz I don't have one yet).


----------



## SnipeCube (Jun 24, 2013)

I like cubing because it is something that not a lot of people know how to do. I used to bullied a lot by abunch of people at school. It got really bad. For some reason I tried to be like them. In the cool crowd. I would try to do athletic things. And other things like that. Eventually it got so bad, that I didn't care anymore, not about school, things I liked, or even life in general. My grades dropped a lot. And I started just not talking or hanging out with anyone. I just stayed home. Literally no social life. I decided I would try cubing. And I immediatly fell in love with it. I wound up switching school, after one really bad incident that I don't like talking about. And things got better, my grades went up, I started talking to more people, and I was still cubing. I knew that, with that one thing, I was better than those people who treated me like dirt. Thats why I love cubing. And hopefully I always will


----------



## Himandthatguy (Jun 24, 2013)

I like cubing because it allows me to release any stress that I might have. I can metaphorically place solving the cube to solving any problems I might be having that day. In this way, I find cubing to be an extremely gratifying experience.


----------



## Frubix (Jun 25, 2013)

I forgot to tell something in my first post in this thread, cubing also makes me happy because it liberated me from gaming more than an hour each day.


----------



## rj (Jun 25, 2013)

CBC was cured from heavy drugs by cubing.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 25, 2013)

rj said:


> CBC was cured from heavy drugs by cubing.



No he wasn't, it was thanks to a rehab center.

Like Frubix said above, cubing really helped me stop gaming. I used to be super addicted, I played competetively, and spent most of my time gaming. When I started to cube, slowly I began to get bored of it, and now I haven't gamed seriously since about 5 months.


----------



## rj (Jun 25, 2013)

Wassili said:


> No he wasn't, it was thanks to a rehab center.
> 
> Like Frubix said above, cubing really helped me stop gaming. I used to be super addicted, I played competetively, and spent most of my time gaming. When I started to cube, slowly I began to get bored of it, and now I haven't gamed seriously since about 5 months.


Sry, It was 3 or 4 ppl in the comments.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 20, 2013)

*Will my Autism hold my cubing back?*

Not all people with Autism have poor motor skills, but I do. I am wondering if I will be able to become fast while having motor skills issues.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 20, 2013)

How fast are you now? Who knows. With practice you can probably overcome it!

I find cubing way more addicting than any videogame i've played


Maybe because cubing doesn't lag or get bs-y. It just pops sometimes ^^


----------



## Johnny (Jul 20, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> How fast are you now? Who knows. With practice you can probably overcome it!
> 
> I find cubing way more addicting than any videogame i've played
> 
> ...



I can solve in like a minute 30


----------



## Owen (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know your specific details, but I think almost everyone can get under one minute.

On a side note, I don't think this is a fair thread-merge. "Do you have a mental illness" is different than autism's effect on cubing speed.


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 20, 2013)

Johnny said:


> Not all people with Autism have poor motor skills, but I do. I am wondering if I will be able to become fast while having motor skills issues.



Motor skills issues may ultimately affect your speed, depending on severity. However, don't let it hold you back! There is so much to enjoy in cubing besides just getting faster. Learn new methods or make up your own! Try different puzzles, or work on BLD. Getting faster is so overrated. Besides, most of us don't have the motor skills to be as fast as Felix, anyway. You could say we all have motor skills issues, some more than others, but we all find enjoyment out of different things.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 21, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> Motor skills issues may ultimately affect your speed, depending on severity. However, don't let it hold you back! There is so much to enjoy in cubing besides just getting faster. Learn new methods or make up your own! Try different puzzles, or work on BLD. Getting faster is so overrated. Besides, most of us don't have the motor skills to be as fast as *Feliks*, anyway. You could say we all have motor skills issues, some more than others, but we all find enjoyment out of different things.


Fixed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 21, 2013)

rj said:


> CBC was cured from heavy drugs by cubing.



NO GOD CURED HIM !!!!!



Johnny said:


> Not all people with Autism have poor motor skills, but I do. I am wondering if I will be able to become fast while having motor skills issues.



probably not


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm rather bright, and tend to have some of the symtoms of Asperger's, but we haven't confirmed it. Otherwise it could just be a case of "giftedness".


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 21, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> I'm rather bright, and tend to have some of the symtoms of Asperger's, but we haven't confirmed it. Otherwise it could just be a case of "giftedness".



You also appear to have some of the symptoms of modesty.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 21, 2013)

I also think he doesn't really understand what Asperger's actually is if he's equating it with being "gifted".


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 22, 2013)

ADHD, Narcissistic Personalty, and Psychopathy.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 22, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I also think he doesn't really understand what Asperger's actually is if he's equating it with being "gifted".


No, my mother's studied it and the symptoms are very similar aparently. *Mild* Asperger's.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 22, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> No, my mother's studied it and the symptoms are very similar aparently. *Mild* Asperger's.



So by studied, you mean read a popular article on it? My gf works with kids from all over the autism spectrum. Gifted does not equal Asperger's. At all.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have moderate to severe (at times). Tourette's syndrome and OCD and cubing makes me forget about both of my disorders!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 23, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> I have moderate to severe (at times). Tourette's syndrome and OCD and cubing makes me forget about both of my disorders!


Yeah, I've got those too (although it's not offical, but the symptoms are certainly). Like of got this annoying thing where I sometimes need to mash my hands on the computer keyboard ajsdkfasjdkf (like that LOL!) or sometimes it's just a single key, so I'm having to constantly use the backspace. Although, like you, I never have it with cubing.

<says to judge>"I got a DNF, but it's only because I had to stop halfway through PLL to do a double sexy."


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 23, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Yeah, I've got those too (although it's not offical, but the symptoms are certainly). Like of got this annoying thing where I sometimes need to mash my hands on the computer keyboard ajsdkfasjdkf (like that LOL!) or sometimes it's just a single key, so I'm having to constantly use the backspace. Although, like you, I never have it with cubing.
> 
> <says to judge>"I got a DNF, but it's only because I had to stop halfway through PLL to do a double sexy."



Haha...I love your says to judge thing!


----------



## YddEd (Jul 24, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Like of got this annoying thing where I sometimes need to mash my hands on the computer keyboard ajsdkfasjdkf (like that LOL!) or sometimes it's just a single key


I do that when I'm trolling on some random website


----------

